# How long does it take to special order a BMW?



## Tiara Brightsab (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty much in the title- how long would it take, if I went into a BMW place and ordered a custom made BMW, for the car to arrive for pickup?

Also, how much is the deposit and when is the rest due? At delivery I would assume...

Thanks.


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered on 11/12 and took US West Coast delivery on 12/22. But I was lucky to snag a production spot that started two days after I ordered. My dealer asked for 1000 down. The rest is due (either by cash or loan) the day you drive off. If I were you I'd finance the rest with BMW and take advantage of the .9/1.9% financing. Which is what I did.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I think normally 2+ months.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine took just a little under two months. I put down a $1k deposit and the rest was due once I took delivery of the car.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

I ordered last week in February 2008 and took delivery March 30th 2008.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I ordered my E60 in June and took delivery last week of August.


----------



## Tiara Brightsab (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for the info everyone. I appreciate it

Be well.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

if you have a good dealer that can try to snag you a slot close to production as opposed to going to the end of the list the wait isn't too bad

i took delivery of my car less than a month after ordering it (i want to say ~3 or 3.5 weeks) (of course this was in spartenburg so shipping time was quicker)


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

I ordered my car at the end of July and picked it up at the end of October. I think two months seems to be the average.


----------



## venom7777 (Mar 2, 2004)

Around 2 months for ones built abroad and a few weeks less for the ones built in the US. As far as deposit goes, you can put 0 down if your credit is good.


----------



## peripherique (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered my car on 11/28/08. It was built 01/14/09. Shipped 01/22/09. Not due to arrive in port @ NY/NJ until 02/06/09. Then has to be prepped & then trucked to dealer. Dealer asked for $1,000.00 fully refundable deposit. Balance due when drive away with new car.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and call Adrian at BMW of south Atlanta. He's a bimmerfest sponsor and will answer all your questions. And do consider Euro Delivery for your new BMW.


----------



## acooke98 (Aug 25, 2006)

my first car took about 6 weeks, waiting on the second one, but looks about the same time frame.


----------



## TrebMaxx (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine took 7 weeks, zero down.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

The Other Tom said:


> Do yourself a favor and call Adrian at BMW of south Atlanta. He's a bimmerfest sponsor and will answer all your questions. And do consider Euro Delivery for your new BMW.


+1 - Adrian's help with other Festers is legendary.

Read through the "Ask a Dealer" Forum - Lots of great info for anyone thinking about buying a BMW.


----------



## W0niejade (Apr 12, 2013)

*Just ordered x3 2014.. It's coming from USA though. Faster delivery? Or no..*

I just ordered my 2014 x3 white yesterday
And sales man said that it's going to be coming from USA..
Does it still take 2 months??:/


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine was ordered on 1/27/12, I picked it up on3/28/12. It had been at the dealer for 3 days or so already. I paid a $500 deposit.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

W0niejade said:


> I just ordered my 2014 x3 white yesterday
> And sales man said that it's going to be coming from USA..
> Does it still take 2 months??:/


I can't answer this one but am curious to hear the answers you get. Wow just now noticed how old OP was. I should wake up before I post.


----------



## DougN (Jul 29, 2009)

The Other Tom said:


> Do yourself a favor and call Adrian at BMW of south Atlanta. He's a bimmerfest sponsor and will answer all your questions. And do consider Euro Delivery for your new BMW.


While Adrian may be great for ED purchases, he was not anywhere near the best price when I ordered my E93, and based on his lack of response to my email, did not appear interested in making a deal by matching/beating the price offered by other dealers in the area.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

thread back from the dead


----------



## W0niejade (Apr 12, 2013)

jcm12 said:


> Mine was ordered on 1/27/12, I picked it up on3/28/12. It had been at the dealer for 3 days or so already. I paid a $500 deposit.


Wow that's long time.. Did your car come from UK or USA?


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

W0niejade said:


> Wow that's long time.. Did your car come from UK or USA?


From Germany to Western Kentucky. It was about 2 or 3 days longer than the dealer said it would be. It was a Z4 from Resegburg. Sorry I jumped in on an old thread without reading all posts. My bad.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

W0niejade said:


> I just ordered my 2014 x3 white yesterday
> And sales man said that it's going to be coming from USA..
> Does it still take 2 months??:/


BMW cars made in Germany (or outside the US) will take anywhere from four to eight weeks, depending on whether a dealer can re-allocate a production slot that he already has or whether he has to use a new allocation. West Coast deliveries generally take about two weeks longer than East Coast deliveries.

BMWs made in the US at the Spartanburg NC plant don't have to make a trip across the ocean, so delivery time should be much less. The models currently being made in Spartanburg are the X3, X5, and X6.

Google and Wikipedia are your friend. Next time just ask your question and don't dig up a four-year-old thread, which may or may not still be relevant. Also, since you already ordered, your Client Advisor (CA, or salesperson) is probably the best source of information. Ask him/her for a Vehicle Inquiry Report (VIR), it will have all the details of your order.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

It is variable.

If a dealer modifies a car order they have to your specifications, you have your foot in the door. They may be able to do that 4 weeks before the car is assembled. It then officially takes 6 weeks to reach the East Coast but in reality it's more like 3 weeks. BMW says it takes 8-10 weeks to ship to the west coast.

My guess is that the shortest time is 6 weeks under ideal circumstances but 8-10 weeks is typical. In real life a few years ago, I know of someone who ordered a car around early April and got it around June 20th on the west coast.

For the 3 series, a dealer told me that customer ordered cars are made in Germany for faster delivery. Cars that dealers order that have no specific customer come from Germany and South Africa. I've sat in an Indian made BMW but it was not U.S. spec.


----------



## 335is2013 (Feb 8, 2013)

Took my 2013 335is exactly 8 weeks. $500 deposit.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

All depends on when the dealer has a production slot, ordered my X5 in Feb. 2012 when the 2013 ordering guide was released, picked it up at the end of June. Find out what week it's scheduled for and go from there.


----------



## icbrkr (Apr 21, 2013)

Ordered my 128i convertible a little over a week ago. Being told 6-8 weeks by my dealer, and was required to put down $2500.


----------

